# Another SRAM Recall?



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone posted this in another forum but I know it's especially important to some new Orbea owners. I'm glad I went with Shimano. Was it the calipers they recalled before? I thought it was the levers?

SRAM Corp. Recalls Bicycle Brake Caliper Sets Due to Crash Hazard
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
April 10, 2007
Release #07-153	Firm’s Recall Hotline: (800) 346-2928
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908


SRAM Corp. Recalls Bicycle Brake Caliper Sets Due to Crash Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. Name of product: SRAM Force Road Brake Caliper Sets
Units: About 5,400 units
Importer: SRAM Corp., of Chicago, Ill.
Hazard: The brake caliper sets could break and detach from the bicycle’s fork or frame. This could cause the rider to lose control and crash.
Incidents/Injuries: None reported.
Description: The recall involves the SRAM Force Road Brake Calipers sets sold as aftermarket components. The brake caliper sets have “SRAM Force” and some have a date or production code embossed on the unit.
Code	Example	In Recall	Not In Recall
Date code
(Day/Month/Year)	01JUN06	Dates between 01JUN06
and 25DEC06	Dates after 25DEC06
No date code	------------	All sold between July 2006
through March 2007	---------------
Production Code	35T61234567	Codes beginning with
35T6 through 51T6	Codes beginning with
52T6 and codes with “7”
as the fourth digit
The SRAM brake caliper sets may have also been installed on the following makes and models of bicycles: Specialized (S-Works Tarmac SL, S-Works Roubaix); Trek (Project One Madone models); Fuji (Fuji SL1); Scott USA (Addict R3); Bianchi (Bianchi 928 SL); Kuota (Kuota KOM, Kuota KREDO, Kuota KEBEL); Orbea (Orca, Aqua, Loboular, Opal, Arin, Aqua Dama, Dama Race and Diva); Kestrel (Evoke SL/Force, RT700/Force), Titus (Vuelo, Solera) and Sampson (Diablo).
Sold at: Specialty bicycle retailers nationwide sold individual brake caliper sets from July 2006 through January 2007 for about $270 and bicycles which included these sets through March 2007 for between $3,000 and $7,300.
Manufactured in: Taiwan
Remedy: Consumers should stop using bicycles equipped with these brake caliper sets immediately and contact their bicycle retailer for a free replacement.
Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact SRAM at (800) 346-2928 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or visit the firm’s Web site at www.sram.com


----------



## drigboy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Bummer...*

Found this:

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/news/SRAM_Recall_Poster_Final.pdf

Good job, janetaylor. You get the gold star for the day!

I suppose I should contact my LBS to see if the 06 Orca I have on layaway is affected. They're pretty good guys, I'm sure they're on top of it.

I love the Force/Rival stuff, and I suppose this is what one has to expect with the first generation of a new product like the Force. Interesting that the recall does not include Rival. I know they're different in materials only (I think that's right).


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Well what if you bought your Force stuff off of ebay. I'm curious because that's where I got my Force stuff and I have the recalled calipers. I have over 600 miles on the stuff now man that scares me.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I would contact SRAM customer service in the Chicago office. When the recall first occurred, I spoke to Chris McKenney who took immediate action on contacting my LBS and shipping out replacement brakes. I wouldn't expect SRAM to argue with you on where you obtained your parts. A recalled piece of equipment is a danger on the road and I'm sure SRAM doesn't want the bad publicity or potential lawsuit.


----------

